# a rare gravely on ebay!



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Have you guys seen one of theses?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I haven't. Neat, what's the bid up to?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive never seen one either- pretty cool tho. Looks like itd be a little strange to drive tho, sorta like driving a motorcycle.

I have a 1988 dynamark kleen kut - its DOA at the moment tho.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just like a forklift. How strange......But cool indeed!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bet that thing is older than any of us! Wonder what the old style high / low beam switch runs? The PTO?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kau said:


> I haven't. Neat, what's the bid up to?


Breaking $700 and haven't met the reserve yet with just over 3 days to go! RARE BARN FIND GRAVELY CLEAN-CUT 70 - eBay (item 170578899918 end time Dec-19-10 15:29:44 PST) I'm thinking this guy feels he's got a retirement fund happening!


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Ive never seen one either- pretty cool tho. Looks like itd be a little strange to drive tho, sorta like driving a motorcycle.
> 
> I have a 1988 dynamark kleen kut - its DOA at the moment tho.


Steering would be like a Gravely 2-wheeler with a steering sulky or ProMaster 50 or 17/18/19/20G. Except if you turn it all the way around you go backwards.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

It said it was the grandfather of the Zero Turns!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

markiemark said:


> It said it was the grandfather of the Zero Turns!


Shucks, that Gravely is the grandad of dirt!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

the owner is looking at the rarity- not condition- for the price - quote " its in great shape BUT not running" . If it was running and restored, it be worth a whole lot more. I bet parts are obsolete for it .


----------

